# Ur Dead Sarver



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

I cant believe this trade, its mind boggling.. My whole off season is officially ruined becuz of this ****** old man... There are some things that u just dont do after a 62 win season..... Two of those things are trading 2 of ur 5 starters for scraps. **** Kurt Thomas, **** Boris Diaw, and **** Robert Sarver... 



By the way, the 2 picks the Suns got are lottery protected. I cant believe this organization, and im so tired of this bull****.

I will NEVER give up on the Suns, but it sure looks like they are screwed.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I knew this season was too good to be true. Something always happens to ruin what the Suns have going. ALWAYS. This time it's our new ****ty owner. I'll never stop loving the Suns, but everytime something great is happening it's always getting screwed up. I wish we could somehow end the jinx. 

How the flying **** do you trade Q. Rich for ****ing Kurt Thomas?? A 35 year old piece of dog****. Then let JJ go for ****ing Boris Diaw!? I'm ****ing better than goddamn Boris Diaw. Drop dead, Sarver. You ****ing dip****.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Ignorant posts like these make my cry.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How is it ignorant? It's nothing but the truth. JJ might have called Sarver and said don't match. But are we forgetting what he did say? That if the Suns match he'd hold no grudge, and play at his 100% best. So you let that go for Diaw? You're kidding yourself if you think Raja Bell, Jackson, and maybe Finley are even close to JJ's level. All this after we trade Q. Rich for trash? Your ignorant as a Suns fan for taking all the fan abuse Sarver is giving us.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Its not ignorance It's anger.

Suns fans have every right to be pissed off right now. This has turned into one of the biggest jokes I have ever seen. You win 62 games and get to the Western Conferance Finals and Sarver breaks up the team.

I think im gonna be sick


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

guhh....i feel sick to my stomach...this is complete bull****...i want to just go to sleep and wake up and maybe see that josh childress is included...that would help a little...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I am just flabbergasted. Hopefully they have at trick up their sleeves.










:stupid:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If JJ didn't say anything then we woulda matched. It says, we're in discussions maybe something will happen and we realize this deal is stupid ****.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Man, now I really wish Q wasnt traded.

The only reason, I thought losing Q was okay, was JJ due to blow up and produce a lot more. Now looking at the Q and KT trade makes me confuse.

Since the suns can get a lot of stiff big man for the minimum anyways, and a signed Hunter would be as effective as having KT.

Anyways, the suns wanted that trade exemption and I 100% believe they have a backup plan just in case this did happen. So I expect a Jaric or maybe a Payton/Finley combo being signed.. along with Hunter coming back.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Even if they signed all three of them, this offseason is still one of the worst in sports history


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope to God, we don't bring back Hunter. He sucks.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Just because JJ said he would hold no grudge and what not doesnt mean its true. I dont care who you are, if you arent happy where you are playing you arent going to produce as much. Joe Johnson clearly stated that he didnt want to play for the suns anymore. Why would you then want him on your team? And Sarvar broke up the team? Last time i checked, Bryan Colangelo is the one calling the shots. HE did the trade for thomas and what not. And he broke up the team? Lst time I checked we still had Amare Stoudemire, Shawn Marion and Steve Nash. And Steve NAsh and Amare were the two who did the most in the playoffs. I am angry too, but if JJ wants out, good riddance. He had the shot to win a championship hear, and shut it down for teh chance to be the "man" on the team, I wish good luck to JJ, but its a decision he will regret soon. And with a combo of Jim Jackson and Raja Bell, I think we will get the production we need from the 2 spot. Winning 62 games is great, but winning the championship is better, and I think we will do whatever is necessary to get to that point. And There is no way you can have 4 max players on a team, The Dalals mavericks proved that doesnt work.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

PhatDaddy, ur not helping anyone through this....The fact of the matter is Suns traded away two of their best 5, thats all their is to it...And u dont do this kind of a thing after a season like the Suns had...Yeah JJ said he wanted out, then fine trade him. Pick up a young Josh Childress and a productive Al Harrington, not Boris Diaw and 2 future non-lottery draft picks. Wat the Suns have pulled so far this off season can be summed up in 1 word: TERRIBLE!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Now you Suns fans now know why Laker fans hate Kupcake.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

And the top 5 almost got swept by the San Antonio Spurs. Q for Kurt was a good trade, now throwing in NAte Robinson is questionable, but Kurt Thomas gives us something we need, something to help us beat the spurs. And I am not hear to help you through this, I am here to express my opinion.

I wouldnt necessarily hate kupcake, i would hate the entire lakers organization for picking kobe over phil and shaq, and hten taking the worst deal they had on the table.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah ur right, PhatDaddy, Kurt Thomas is a baller huh? Im not saying that he will not be productive at all, but the dudes ****in too old, period. U dont give away a young player like Q and then throw in Nate Robinson for junk. Kid, u dont know ****. If u were smart, u would have said something like they could have picked up defensive presence through free agency, not trading away 2 of ur best players.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I knew this season was too good to be true. Something always happens to ruin what the Suns have going. ALWAYS. This time it's our new ****ty owner. I'll never stop loving the Suns, but everytime something great is happening it's always getting screwed up. I wish we could somehow end the jinx.
> 
> How the flying **** do you trade Q. Rich for ****ing Kurt Thomas?? A 35 year old piece of dog****. Then let JJ go for ****ing Boris Diaw!? I'm ****ing better than goddamn Boris Diaw. Drop dead, Sarver. You ****ing dip****.


Hey, chill. Diaw has always been the odd man out, being stuck on the bench. Atlanta fans have always thought very highly of this young man's performance. He might be a downgrade from JJ, but he could be a diamond in the rough. He's gonna be a very good player once he gets his minutes.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Do u not understand that the Phoenix Suns were a championship team about two months ago. We are not interested in developing a player when we need players to produce right now to get us to the promised land, and Diaw is not gonna do that.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Do u not understand that the Phoenix Suns were a championship team about two months ago.


When did we win the championship?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey also, Diaw has the potential to be a really decent player. Im not just saying that, out of their roster, this guy can be very productive.

I know it doesnt replace JJ, I mean JJ was able to score from halfcourt by creating for himself. But thats the type of players rebuilding teams pay a lot for. 

The way I see it, the Suns will definitely rely on Amare on scoring much more, with spot up shooters on the sides. Jimmy Jax, Bell and Diaw can really thrive with that much attention on Amare (Jimmy Jax has proven he can thrive, the other 2 are even younger and more potential)

But right now, nothing is finalized.. JJ might stay, even if its a small chance at this point


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> And Sarvar broke up the team? Last time i checked, Bryan Colangelo is the one calling the shots. HE did the trade for thomas and what not. And he broke up the team?


Bryan was trying his hardest to get Sarver to match for Joe. Bryan did not want to trade Q. He had to to keep the owner happy. Then fater he trades Q to help keep JJ, Sarver doesn't even do that. He gets us Diaw. Sarver did this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> And the top 5 almost got swept by the San Antonio Spurs. Q for Kurt was a good trade, now throwing in NAte Robinson is questionable, but Kurt Thomas gives us something we need, something to help us beat the spurs. And I am not hear to help you through this, I am here to express my opinion.


You really think it would've been a near sweep, if Joe Johnson was able to play at the start of the series?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> You really think it would've been a near sweep, if Joe Johnson was able to play at the start of the series?


I dont like to get into to those "if" games. DO i think it would of been a near sweep? Nope, but honestly, the spurs clearly showed they were just a much better team than us, and I think the only difference that we would of won one game at home, instead of losing both.

and TheMatrix, Q was the least productive person in that spurs series. We needed Q to step up and he didnt. Marion had the best defender in the league on him so i give him a pass, but Q's performance is unacceptable. And what Q said in the New York press conference when he got traded also proves to me that is a player without character and something that we don't need on this team. All he did was shoot threes all day, where as Kurt gives us inside scoring, rebounds, and defense on the inside, which was our biggest weakness last year. And Kurt playing means Amare can play the 4, which Makes Amare happy, and making our star player happy, is always a good thing. 

And what dont you get that there is a business/finicially side to everything? in 3 years Kurt's contract will be up, and at that point Amare/Marion/Nash contracts will all be huge. However, Kurt Thomas will give us something we neeed, defense and rebounding. I can't tell how many times it was sickening watching the spurs get second shots because we cant get a rebound. And what big man defensive presence could we of gotten through free agency? NONE?! yeah, all the big man who were in free agency were extremely overpayed for. Kurt Thomas was clearly are best option and we got him. I am being smart about this, I really wanted JJ back to, but I also realize that would mean we would have no depth and I also realize we cant have 4 max players on a team. It just doesnt work. I remember the last time the suns did something i felt was stupid about and angry at them for was the Stephon Marbury trade, and I think that worked out just fine.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

People keep saying "If JJ didn't get injured it wouldn't have been a sweep!" Yeah, well that's the risk you take when you play your starters 40 minutes per game! If JJ was resigned, they'd be doing that once again. They would again be one injury away from losing another shot. When Jim Jackson stepped in, it gave us zero scoring to come off the bench. Suns would be one of the few teams ever to have 4 players over the salary cap themselves alone. As much as I love JJ, that'd have sucked. 

I'm still glad they traded Q, because...what other big guy could they have gotten? A lot of people whine about the Q trade, but not a single one of them tells me what we could have done to get a serviceable big that will do well in the playoffs. "Sign one through free agency." Duh. Who? Tell me who we could have signed. Jerome James for a ton of money? Dan Gadzuric for a ton of money? Dalembert or Curry or Chandler for near max? Hmm? It's easy to make blanket statements like "KT is old and is trash", but I didn't see many other opportunities to gain an interior defensive presence and better rebounding. Giving up Q to get that was right in my opinion.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I liked the Kurt-for-Q trade and thought it made them much more balanced immediately. Q's D-stretching range will be missed, but interior presence is more important. That's OK, we still have JJ.

I understand that JJ expressed that he didn't want to play in PHX, but that's no excuse on the part of PHX to get the most in return for him. I don't believe that this deal was the most value they could get in return for JJ. IMO, a max player worth more than three post-lotto picks. 

I think they should have matched the offer and told JJ:

"Look, we understand that you want out of here. Let's just go on with this next season. In the meantime, we will explore trade scenarios to grant you your wish, so that we get appropriate value for you. However, we do recognize that you want to leave, and we intend to make it happen, once the right deal comes along."

Then they get on the phones and don't hang up until they have a trade that includes a young SG stud.

Posters have said, "At least they didn't let him go for nothing." The beauty of restricted F/A is that the team owns their fate, just like the Suns owned JJs. They could've signed him and explored better deals.

The bottom line is, I think the Suns jumped the gun on the trade and put JJs wishes before the well-being of the franchise.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah this does suck and I'm a diehard Suns fan. Sleep it off, think about something positive, stop the language lol. We never know I guess thats all I can say. Maybe Diaw will be an allstar? ok yea right. I am dissapointed in losing our young team from last year though. I say we are on of the older teams now eh.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> I liked the Kurt-for-Q trade and thought it made them much more balanced immediately. Q's D-stretching range will be missed, but interior presence is more important. That's OK, we still have JJ.
> 
> I understand that JJ expressed that he didn't want to play in PHX, but that's no excuse on the part of PHX to get the most in return for him. I don't believe that this deal was the most value they could get in return for JJ. IMO, a max player worth more than three post-lotto picks.
> 
> ...


Problem with that is Joe would have been virtually untradable for the Suns. With JJ making 20 million dollars, wou would need to take on at least $15 million worth of contracts in return. This ensures that the team 1) Pays a large chunk of luxury tax, which out owner simply is not rich enough to afford...or 2) We have zero bench because we can't pay anyone anything. They are going to sky rocket over the cap when Amare gets paid. Marion would have been traded rather than Joe, since $20 million is just crazy.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> I cant believe this trade, its mind boggling.. My whole off season is officially ruined becuz of this ****** old man... There are some things that u just dont do after a 62 win season..... Two of those things are trading 2 of ur 5 starters for scraps. **** Kurt Thomas, **** Boris Diaw, and **** Robert Sarver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: 
Could this be a sign that Sarver is not as bad as we think? Evrybody hated his moves before but look at who we got, Boris Diaw. :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> I will NEVER give up on the Suns, but it sure looks like they are screwed.


guess not...


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

wat the ****s the point of bumping this thread.

this was a year ago, nobody but God knew how Diaw was gonna turn out, which is a great addition to the team. This is what happens when one of ur best players gets traded away for a player that sat on the bench all year.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:
> Could this be a sign that Sarver is not as bad as we think? Evrybody hated his moves before but look at who we got, Boris Diaw. :banana:


MY GOD lol. You just made me **** myself. I started reading MATRIX 31's post and was like trade? wtf happend. Went to real gm nothing, kept reading and i read it as traded Diaw and Kurt Thomas for scraps and then i started getting angry n then looked at the date. Phew i was going to go crazy.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> wat the ****s the point of bumping this thread.
> 
> this was a year ago, nobody but God knew how Diaw was gonna turn out, which is a great addition to the team. This is what happens when one of ur best players gets traded away for a player that sat on the bench all year.


Gettin all defensive right away?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> Gettin all defensive right away?



How is he getting defensive? He explained it pretty well. It's not like someone bumped up the thread for something that he was proven wrong for. No one knew Diaw would be this good.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i just think its funny to see our initial reactions. mine too, "i hope i wake up and josh childress is included" hehe.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

lol at this... i almost had a similar reaction when it happened.. but truth to be told... I knew it wouldnt be too bad when i heard Diaw was part of it... always picked him up on videogames and fantasy leagues... i liked him.. but didnt expect him to be a triple double machine... and playoffs?.. wow looked like 20/10 guy.


----------

